# Meyers plow Drains battery on double battery truck



## Piscitelli Plow (Jan 15, 2009)

I have a 2005 ford f250 desiel. I had a issue about the truck not starting because of the batteries being dead so i replacerd both batteries in the truck 2 monthes agp. and everything was great I plowed ten times with no issues then the other night i was plowing and lights started to dim on truck when i was a a place for a while but when I stopped and drove around the truck re chargede the voltage is stayin at 12.0 volts or around there with heeat lights and radio on. then when i use the blade it drops fst to 11.3 then 10.9 to about 9.5 the everythiong shuts down unless i lay off the switch. if i lay off the swith it all comes back. why do i keep draining t hese batteries is this a altenator issue a wiring issu or do i have the silniod on the wrong battery or does it matter. Now the truck is back to not startkng if it sits to long because batteries are so tired. I dont know wjhat to do or where to begin please help


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

go to the search option on the gray bar above this and type in dual batteries. You will find your answer on there for sure.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

You have a charging problem!


----------



## dirtmandan2 (Nov 2, 2007)

Or maybe your having trouble with the pump or motor on the plow... My trucks are running 8 to 12 hours every storm and even the old e47's batteries are keeping up.


----------



## ceccougar64 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Anyone figure this out?*

I have a very similar issue with my2006ford f350 with a brand new meyer plow. My operator is good for about 3-4 hrs then he calls to get jumped. Any help would be great.


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

Sounds like a charging/alternator issue. Voltage should be up up around 14 volts.


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

alternator. I've now replaced them on three trucks. They're cheap and easy to replace also. 

Take yours out and run to AutoZone or something and they'll test it for free. Take your batteries if you want too.


----------



## beam (Jan 24, 2009)

use oem alts!!!!!! work better than reman... or go to electric shop get built specific


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

i have seen this several times this year. alternator is weak. a buddy went through 4 battery's in a month. alternator puts out 13.8 volts when we test it. wait till truck is totally dead then jump it. alt puts out 9 volts. bad regulator in the alt.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

altenator needs to hold 14-15 volts except under heavy load or its nfg. Batteries do not need to be isolated. period. or ford gm dodge volvo cat peterbilt case freightliner international etc would do it. They do however need to be replaced in sets, or a parasitic discharge could occur. Also check belt for glaze and proper tension as a altenator creates more power it takes more force to turn it and may only be slipping under heavy load.


----------



## snowboy33 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have the same probblem I am running a 1981 f-250 . I did a quick test by pulling the batt. cables off while truck was running and everything worked fine. I don't know if it is a batt. issue or alt. issue please help. 
also i am running two brand new catapillar batteries.


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

I also have a Ford with the 6.0 Diesel. Same problem and after replacing the alternator problem fixed. I used a NAPA reman unit with a lifetime war. They are a pain to change on the diesel but the easiest way i discovered is to unhook the old one remove the 4 bolts take the belt off, then put the belt on the new one and rock it into place then bolt it down.


----------



## snowboy33 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just totaly re-wired my truck and plow it seems to be working fine now and my plow goes up and down way quiker now, I think it was a grounding issue


----------



## WeDoSnowplowing (Nov 9, 2009)

A bad altenator will drain a new battery. Also if left long enought with make the new battery go bad.


----------



## khayla10 (Feb 12, 2010)

My husband has also been having the same problem, He has had this problem for awhile - but thought if he unhooked the plow from the truck when ever he is not using the plow would help. but it hasn't.

last month he replaced the battery, 2 weeks later the battery was drained needing jumped every time he got in.

Last week he took the alternator off thinking it needed to be replaced, was told alternator is good.

Then he was told it was the Voltage Regulator

Today he replaced the Voltage Regulator it is working now, but he thinks the unit is being grounded out, draining the battery still.

He has been trying to figure out what he can do to stop it from grounding out.

The only thing he has come up with is putting rubber around the mount or something like that to stop it from grounding it out.

Any Ideas if this would work. or another way to stop it from grounding out.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

now that we have ruled out the charging system, we need to look at bad connections. a loose ground is more than likely heating up and draining the system. i see this every day in the winter. double check every connection between batt solenoid and plow. if it is even slightly loose it will work, but drain the truck. 

i have answered this question countless times this season alone.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

*Volts are there BUT the amps are not there.*

The place I worked for went with High Amp alternator. Then the normal stock alternator. Due to all the electrical equipment was drawing to many amps for the stock alternator. Remember when trucks are built are not make to work a 12 V DC salt spreader, 12 V DC snowplow, any 12 V DC flashing lights. The stock alternator only runs what came with the truck.


----------

